# Funny things my co-workers say #1



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm going to try and document this stuff... 'cause it's golden.

So I was talking to my immediate supervisor about some stuff and she grabbed a green highlighter and highlighted something, but then when she showed me the page the highlight mark looked nearly yellow which tripped me out. I proceeded to tell her how bad it messed with my head, and then her cubicle neighbor poked her head over and told me to stop doing LSD before work. :crazy:

Hmmmmmmm... :wink:


----------

